# iexplorer.exe using too much ram and cpu



## jimbo5466 (Aug 16, 2007)

hi there everyone well the problem with my computer is that recently internet explorere has been using too much ram and cpu. when i am surfing the internet most of the times it is fine but sometimes it uses 99 cpu and 135k ram.

i have used softwares such as registry mechanic, pc booster, system mechanic and registry booster but none of these hve helped.

i thinkg my computer is pretty secure i have avg antivirus, pc tools antivius, my isp antivirs running i know 3 antivirus is too much but don't know what to say also antispyware i have like 4 running all the best.

i think the problem could be i have switched my updates off nad haven't updated am gonna try that and please if there anyone there with the answer can you please help


----------



## jimbo5466 (Aug 16, 2007)

i also would like to add that i have tried other browsers same problem has happened but like after 1 hour or sometimes 25 minutes the internet has slowed and then back to normal here is a logfile please check please

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 16:24:09, on 15/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\Common\Lib\ioloDMVSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 7\IoloSGCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Protector.exe
C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Scheduler daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\inKline Global\PC Booster\PCBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\BroadbandadvisorComHandler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\WinPatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.virginmedia.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - ~CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - ~EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: CyberDefender safeSEARCH - {F35CE83E-9EBF-40d5-AE87-53F982389740} - C:\Documents and Settings\Fardin\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\ssstbar.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=
O2 - BHO: Pop-Up Blocker BHO - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: Form Filler BHO - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\FBHR.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {D0943516-5076-4020-A3B5-AEFAF26AB263} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyCatcher Reminder] C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SpyCatcher.exe reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTAVApp] "C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAV.exe" /MONITORSCAN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Scheduler daemon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SpyCatcher Protector.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Protector.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {3EA4FA88-E0BE-419A-A732-9B79B87A6ED0} (CTVUAxCtrl Object) - http://dl.tvunetworks.com/TVUAx.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase2895.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BFF1950D-B1B4-4AE8-B842-B2CCF06D9A1B} - http://www.arcadetown.com/swf/deliciousdeluxe2/zylomplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} (NsvPlayX Control) - http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: secuload.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Authentium, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iolo DMV Service (ioloDMV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iolo\Common\Lib\ioloDMVSvc.exe
O23 - Service: iolo System Guard (IOLO_SRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 7\IoloSGCtrl.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools AntiVirus Engine (PCTAVSvc) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAVSvc.exe
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Live Setup Service (WLSetupSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\installer\WLSetupSvc.exe

--
End of file - 8620 bytes


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

First, I would suggest you get rid of all your "booster" programs before they "boost" you into oblivion.

Do a search for Registry Cleaners here. We do not recommend them since they can completely mangle your PC, and as importantly, they really perform no useful purpose.

As well, you are running 2 AVs. AVG and PC Tools. Choose one. Two can and will cause conflicts. And, in the case of AVs, 2 is not better than one. If you wish,you can do periodic scans with one, but do not have them both active at once.


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

Get rid of all your Iolo stuff, they really destabilize Windows, and might be causing your problem.

http://searchtasks.answersthatwork.com/tasklist.php?File=ioloDMVSvc


----------



## jimbo5466 (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks alot for your replies ps i love this website and maybe i should become an advanced member once i have finished my computer course lol.

well i have uninstalled most of the softwares as well as iola and i have switched off some programs from startup using msconfig.

is there any other things whcih might cause this problem the reason i switched off my update was because svchost.exe a microsoft service was usig to much resources and instead i now use the microsoft online updater.


----------

